# Iris Mareike Steen Playboy 09/2015



## LaScarf (6 Aug. 2015)

Die schöne Iris Mareike Steen wird am 13.08.2015 im Playboy zusehen sein. im Internet gibt es schon das Cover Bild vielleicht könnte ja jemand ein paar schöne videos machen das kommt ja auch immer in RTL Extra und in den Morgenmagazinen. :thx: freu mich schon auf das Material :thx:
PS: Playboy Bilder sind hier nicht erlaubt


----------



## kir (6 Aug. 2015)

sicher? quelle?


----------



## LaScarf (6 Aug. 2015)

ich stelle mal einen link rein hoffe das ist erlaubt er führt nicht zu plaboy sondern zu einer verlags info. einfach da mal runter scrollen

https://www.presse-jost.info/Verlagsinfo/2015/KW33/KW33 Burda.pdf


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2015)

Bin gespannt!!


----------



## gigafriend (6 Aug. 2015)

wie geil ist das denn....da freue ich mich schon drauf


----------



## Padderson (6 Aug. 2015)

Leute - ihr wißt doch, daß Playboy hier verboten ist!


----------



## LaScarf (6 Aug. 2015)

Padderson schrieb:


> Leute - ihr wißt doch, daß Playboy hier verboten ist!



Das wissen wir es geht ja nur um videos von rtl punkt 12 oder vom Morgenmagazin das ist doch glaube ich soweit ich weiß erlaubt:thumbup:


----------

